# Need new receiver but not high tech



## jboogie (Jan 2, 2009)

I am looking to upgrade from a mid 90's Pioneer receiver. I have a powered DIY sub, and DIY mains. I don't have HDMI and probably won't for a while. 
So, what is the best Home Theater receiver for the money when looking at used as well. (I purchased an Onkyo TX-SR805 but got ripped off, so now I am out that money and still have no new receiver.) I will be running a DVD player and possibly a gaming console. I just want the best and most bang for my buck. (80% HT 20% music)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jboogie said:


> I am looking to upgrade from a mid 90's Pioneer receiver. I have a powered DIY sub, and DIY mains. I don't have HDMI and probably won't for a while.
> So, what is the best Home Theater receiver for the money when looking at used as well. (I purchased an Onkyo TX-SR805 but got ripped off, so now I am out that money and still have no new receiver.) I will be running a DVD player and possibly a gaming console. I just want the best and most bang for my buck. (80% HT 20% music)
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Hello,
We really need to know what your budget is before making any meaningful recommendations. Sorry you got ripped off on the 805 as it fits your needs to a tee.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

Also whats the nominal impedance of your mains? in other words, do you need a receiver that can drive a 4 ohm load? I'm assuming not based on your current receiver, but better safe than sorry.

A refurb Onkyo 607 or 608 from Accessories4less doesn't cost much and are hard to beat for the money.


----------



## jboogie (Jan 2, 2009)

My budget is for used is in the $300 range. I know that it is low, but I also know that there are some really good deals to be found if you know what to look for. 

My mains are 4 ohm, so the Onkyo was a good choice for them. Unfortunately the 805 seems to be holding its value pretty well.


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

jboogie said:


> My mains are 4 ohm, so the Onkyo was a good choice for them. Unfortunately the 805 seems to be holding its value pretty well.


That sentence makes my head hurt.?!?

You really cannot buy "new" without having at least 3 hdmi's which I wouldn't avoid. They aren't a bad thing to have and since you have so little being hooked up to it even with 5 hdmi's you would still probably have enough analog or standard spdif inputs for your older stuff.

Used is agreeably the way to go if your on as tight a budget, as you are, but my first question is. How did you get ripped off on the 805? You are pretty vague and unless you paid $2,000 for it I can't work out how. Was it not powerful enough? was it defective?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What is wrong with the 805? That is to this day one of the best sub $2000 receiver you can ever buy. Its power ratings are far better than any receiver made up to this day.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> What is wrong with the 805? That is to this day one of the best sub $2000 receiver you can ever buy. Its power ratings are far better than any receiver made up to this day.


Hello,
What he said. To this day, I still believe it to be the greatest value in the HDMI era for an AVR. Just an amazing machine that is still not really out of date. Only if 3D is a major priority would I recommend anything else.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Go to A4L! Was REAL worried about buying referb'ed, have to say I am a beliver! And they are a certified Onkyo referb deal so no worries!

TX-SR707 $349. (I just got one and LOVE IT!) Will admit all the things you can do are a lil overwhelming but when you sit down and read for 30 mins and start playing with it, it's a breeze! And like I was told, when you think you messed it up, just reset unit and start over 

TX-SR607 249.


----------



## jboogie (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree that the 805 is a great unit. Unfortunately when I bought mine it was a Father's Day gift to myself, so I didn't open for a few weeks. When I did I found that it had obviously been dropped in shipping and by that time no one would take responsibility for it. I took in to a repair shop and after 5 months of hemming and hawing they determined that 4 boards were bad and that it was not repairable. So, now that my budget has been wiped out, I can't afford another 805. (Make sense now?) 

I have found a Yamaha 5970 for a good price, and think that I will move on that. ($125)


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Yamaha makes excellent AVR's and are quite durable. I hope it brings you many years of joy and it does indeed make sense now. Without knowing what one feels comfortable spending, it is quite difficult to give useful recommendations as initially it appeared that 300 Dollars was the amount. And at 300 Dollars, it is possible to find used 805's.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jboogie said:


> I took in to a repair shop and after 5 months of hemming and hawing they determined that 4 boards were bad and that it was not repairable. So, now that my budget has been wiped out, I can't afford another 805. (Make sense now?)


Very sad news, I am surprised that no one will take responsibility for the damage (what is our world coming to  ). 
Have a look at accessories4less they usually have unbeatable deals on refurbished units.


----------



## jboogie (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, I went ahead and purchased the Yamaha 5790. It will be a little while before I can get it all set up, but I am hoping for good results. 

Any thoughts on that unit?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

I have setup a friends yamaha and it isn't difficult but I feel it could have had better options/layout. Different model then yours so I cant really say.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nothing really wrong with Yamaha but as with any low budget units you wont have the options or the features that some of the higher end units will have. 
Just sit back and enjoy what you have and dont worry too much about what others think. You did what you could do considering your situation.


----------

